# Mare Next door had her foal



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 24, 2004)

and so far all is well she foaled at around 4am.. i didnt see it but heard a ruckus my T/B is a baby fanatic and was going totally nuts went outside to see and the other mare in the pen had stole the foal.. wouldnt let mom anywhere near the baby and yet kicked the foal everytime he tried to nurse. Finally got the neighbors awake they caught the one baby stealing mare and tied her.. we got the foal to nurse on mom and then being frozen i came back in (after drying the foal off best I could) we were expecting a storm tonight but thank goodness it just started snowing as i came in the house... so for now at least .. things are ok


----------



## virginia (Jan 24, 2004)

Lisa, you're a good neighbor..and a great person. Do you think they will take better care of the foal? Or is it just wishful thinking.

Ginny


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 24, 2004)

i think wishful thinking boy now that she has foaled you can see how thin she is I will take some pics today.. i gotta go check and make sure the placenta came out 3.5 hours and counting..


----------



## kaykay (Jan 24, 2004)

lisa bless your heart for doing so much. i was so hoping that mare would sell before she foaled. Im really hoping they do right by this foal


----------



## Miniv (Jan 24, 2004)

Lisa,

Thank God for that new momma (and her foal) that you live next door.

MA


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2004)

I just don't understand how people can have NO shelter for a foaling mare???

We won't even get into the malnourished thing, sheesh. This poor baby is still shivering six hours after birth, and is exhausted but won't lie down because it would be lying on the frozen manure and snow. I hope there is a special place in heck for these "owners" where they will get to suffer at least as much as they have caused their poor animals to suffer.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is a Pic I took just a few mintutes ago on the plus side she passed the placenta I cant find it in the snow to see if it is all there- I know some of you think I am neurotic and such not letting my horses out in rain and of course they are all in today to except the T/B who wont let that baby out of his sight.. but boy this just breaks my heart I wish there was something I could do but the husband is "rancher joe" and knows it all so very sad


----------



## runamuk (Jan 24, 2004)

I am just speechless I tried several avenues to get them sold before this happened however most people were not equipped to foal them out. It really aggravates the he11 out of me that they have sheds and are making ZERO attempt to do anything. I feel so bad for you Lisa to be someone who cares and have your hands tied. From our discussion I get the impression that HE is planning on keeping them now









well I hope he enjoys his soon to be dead foal






Some peoplpe should not be allowed to have animals or to reproduce.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 24, 2004)

Lisa - this must be so hard for you to watch....you are such a good person doing what you can...my heart goes out to you, and to this poor mare.


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 24, 2004)

What a sad picture!! Poor baby and poor mom, also!

Lisa, bless you for trying your best to help out. When I think of all the extra care and precautions all of us take to ensure the safety and comfort of our horses, it just makes me so sad and sick inside to hear of situations like this.


----------



## Marnie (Jan 24, 2004)

This makes me just want to sit here and cry. I'm trying to think, at least with the snow cover, maybe germs won't get into the navel. Maybe if he does get dried off enough and gets nursing good, he might have a chance to live. I hope it doesn't get to much below freezing there. Poor little tyke and momma. I just wish I could take some food to all those horses.


----------



## Denise (Jan 24, 2004)

People like that make me so sick. That poor foal, and that mare looks awfully skinny. I feel so bad for you living next door and having to look at that-I would go insane. Can you call a rescue?? I keep looking at the pic, that baby has got to be cold. Where is the feed? Hay? Shelter? Why do people like that own a horse and then dont take care of it-I just dont understand the purpose of owning it.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 24, 2004)

Well it is snowing again hard stopped for a while but if it could pour snow that is what i would call it (remember i am new to this winter stuff)

but the foal is nursing- we cleared out a small like 6x8 maybe shetler shed thing and hopefully the foal will stay in there told them to put hay down he was gone so hopefully she will listen or hopefully this snow storm will let up.


----------



## equine_luver (Jan 30, 2004)

I can't stand peeps like that. Unfortunatly most peeps where i live are like that.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 1, 2004)

OH MY



this so very sad. Look at the condition of that poor mom. I can't imagine what she will look like in a couple of weeks of nursing that foal and that poor foal as well out in that horrible weather. I see in the pic that these people have other horses. Are they in the same kind of condition???? I am sorry I am coming in late on this story but I am assuming that the sheriff's department won't do anything??? I mean it would take a blind person not to see the malnourishment in this mare. Maybe you can press upon them that fact, that they may lose both mom and foal if they don't do something about the mare's condition and will lose the foal also due to that and also the fact of no warm shelter. This absolutely breaks my heart.


----------



## Bluerocket (Feb 3, 2004)

photo not found now.. sorry I missed it.

JJay


----------

